# Doves kept outdoors?



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

My doves are indoors but I am curious if doves can be kept outdoors through winter?
I live in NY and it snows, gets cold, etc... do people house them outdoors? If so what accomodations would be needed?

**Sorry just saw this forum is for other pets... don't know how to delete or move the thread.**


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

yes they can be kept outdoors but only after they have acclimated to it.. best to put them out in spring when it is warm and let them go through the summer then fall and then they get used to it... they would need a closed house so no wind or drafts can get in and perhaps uv lighting during the winter. an aviary to use in the summer would be good as well.


----------



## CarloSantoro (Jun 22, 2011)

i keep mine outdoors all year round. as long as they have been out since summer to get use to the weather they will be fine.


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

ok, like I said these 2 are indoors and my personal pets but I have seen a lot of unwanted doves in the area and was thinking of building a sanctuary of sorts... (still thinking... haven't decided) I have a large family (6 of us) so there isn't enough room indoors for everyone so I wanted to know what my options would be...


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

KrysKritters said:


> ok, like I said these 2 are indoors and my personal pets but I have seen a lot of unwanted doves in the area and was thinking of building a sanctuary of sorts... (still thinking... haven't decided) I have a large family (6 of us) so there isn't enough room indoors for everyone so I wanted to know what my options would be...


That would be very nice of you..good luck with it.


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

I just have to find out all the legal considerations before I can make any decisions.


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

KrysKritters said:


> I just have to find out all the legal considerations before I can make any decisions.


yes very wise of you... would not want to have to get rid of a bunch if it was not kosher with where you live. They do coo pretty loud as you prolly already know.. lol..


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

KrysKritters said:


> ok, like I said these 2 are indoors and my personal pets but I have seen a lot of unwanted doves in the area and was thinking of building a sanctuary of sorts... (still thinking... haven't decided) I have a large family (6 of us) so there isn't enough room indoors for everyone so I wanted to know what my options would be...


Doves can be kept outdoors as long as they are acclimated. They need to be protected from the elements of the weather. When it starts getting cold...make sure they are getting enough protein and increase the carbs and fat in their diet to help keep them warm by adding seeds like...corn, millet, milo, safflower, and black oil sunflower seeds.
An outdoor sanctuary for unwanted rescued doves would be great...that is so nice of you! But here is a thought...where are you going to put the doves that you rescue in the winter? If these doves were originally kept outside...then they will be fine to put in your outdoor sanctuary. If the doves were originally kept indoors...then you will need a place to keep them in your house or possibly heat your outdoor sanctuary in the winter. Just something to think about...
I keep my doves out year round in an unheated loft...
http://thecoocoohouse.webs.com/apps/photos/album?albumid=9244776

Dawn


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Dawn, thank you for sharing those pictures with me... they give me an idea of what I could be in for. LOL

Where in Ct are you (if you don't mind my asking) I am pretty close in NY, only 30 min or so from the CT border... When I was purchasing my doves, I could not find anyone near me! Funny to know find "locals"


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Nice little loft you have there. Love that aviary! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

KrysKritters said:


> Dawn, thank you for sharing those pictures with me... they give me an idea of what I could be in for. LOL
> 
> Where in Ct are you (if you don't mind my asking) I am pretty close in NY, only 30 min or so from the CT border... When I was purchasing my doves, I could not find anyone near me! Funny to know find "locals"


I'm located in the Central Naugatuck Valley. I could never find any breeders close to me either.  

Dawn


----------



## Doves1111 (Mar 5, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> Nice little loft you have there. Love that aviary! Thanks for sharing.


Thank you...


----------



## KrysKritters (Dec 15, 2011)

Oh wow! You are only an hour and 30 minutes away from me!


----------

